# Sticky  Online Boat Registration



## ShakeDown

If not now, for when the time comes.

*BUCKEYE STATE BOATERS CAN CONVENIENTLY RENEW
WATERCRAFT REGISTRATIONS ONLINE AT OHIODNR.COM *​COLUMBUS, OH - Ohio boat owners are reminded that watercraft registrations can be renewed conveniently on the Internet through the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) web site at*ohio*dnr.com

E-renewal has helped us improve customer service and ensure that Ohio boaters are ready for the upcoming boating season, said Rick Barrera, manager of registration and titling at the ODNR Division of Watercraft.

Renewal letters were sent out in late December to the nearly 130,000 watercraft owners whose boat registrations expire March 1.

Last year, nearly 7,000 boat registrations were renewed online.

While address changes to registrations may be made online, inaccurate and outdated information must be corrected by visiting a watercraft registration agent. A listing of watercraft registration agents is available at*ohio*dnr.com or by calling the Division of Watercraft toll-free at 877-4BOATER (877-426-2837).

In all, Ohio has more than 415,000 registered watercraft and ranks eighth nationally in the number of registered recreational watercraft. An estimated 3 million Ohioans enjoy boating each year.
​


----------



## fishingguy

I purchased a boat from Michigan, I need to change #'s on the bow. How do I do that?


----------



## DaleM

Contact ODNR office in your area and they will guide you to the proper steps. I do know you will need a bill of sales and the old registration papers and numbers.


----------



## ValleyTracker

I renewed online and had my card and stickers 2 days later, with this and the online fishing license availability it makes it very conveinient.


----------



## fishingguy

Thanks, for the info. Will try ODNR.


----------



## Fishin'Fool

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/


----------



## Trucked

Just got mine done yesterday. Online is great for sure.


----------



## misfit

got mine online last year.i like the card.easier to keep track of in my wallet  
i always misplaced the paper one


----------



## Trucked

Rick I think I did it online last year too. I got a real small card in my wallet. Must've done it online huh?
Catch ya later, taking Lily to lunch from her school.


----------



## DaleM

I just completed mine a few days ago. I know it's not due until March but I figure I'd get it now as it will be almost March before I get the boat puled out and ready for fishing season. Your right the card is nice!I copied mine and keep it on the boat at all times. When we cross the boarder into Canada they sometimes check the boats. They always want to see that first. Beside it beats running over to ODNR to get that done. A few clicks and it's on the way.

*Just a heads up-- Everyone check when theirs expires as they all do in March of the year.* 
I thought mine was next year, glad they sent me the new papers


----------



## Fish4Fun

Let me give you a little hint on those little cards.

Unless they have changed the way they do them i had to get a new one for my last boat. I keep it in my wallet in one of the picture slots and all the writting went from the card to the plastic picture pcs over time.


----------



## Fish4Fun

They were paper cards then are they plastic or still paper now?


----------



## misfit

jerry,mine is plastic and looks good as new after being in the picture window since i got it  
it also says it expires in 2009  
doesn't make since cause registration is supposed to be good for only 3 years


----------



## Fish4Fun

Rick:


> got mine online last year.i like the card.easier to keep track of in my wallet


Last year was 2006 plus 3 = 2009

Thats how your numbers of fish caught and length are always changing.

Good they went to the plastic must be just like the safe boater cards me and the boy got in the mail from our class the old paper ones did not last.


----------



## misfit

thanks for the math lesson  
you know how my mind works  
i was thinking 2005 when i said last year  
the world seems to be going round faster than me


----------



## Fish4Fun

you know i had to rib you man. Don't worry wont be long and we will be catching the slabs and Bass at hoover iam ready.


----------



## obrien040362

I have not recieved my renewal notice yet.


do they send a renewal notice or do you just do it?


----------



## Got One

obrien040362 said:


> I have not recieved my renewal notice yet.
> 
> 
> do they send a renewal notice or do you just do it?


 Yes, It should come a few months before they expire. Just completed the online reg. myself. Very simple if all info stays the same.


----------



## monte433

Just a FYI I just had mine transfered at the ODNR office in Akron and they laminated it for me said they wear over time.


----------



## Agitation Free

Great news. Thanks for the info. My registration expires in March.


----------



## BlueMax

I received a renewal notice for boat registration in the mail. Completed the simple paperwork, returned form with check, and received registration card and new stickers for boat within 2 weeks. (just received my registration and sticker yesterday) That is also a convenient method for renewal in addition to the new online process. If your registration expires March 2012 then I would think you should have received some form of this from the Division of Watercraft recently.
The last two times I went to Rodmakers shop for renewal. I will still visit Rodmakers in March for their annual spring event. Shouldn't be long now!


----------

